# Debate sobre Malvinas entre un inglés y un argentino



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2009)

*Para compartir, muy entretenido debate, vean como se humilló al inglés Hutch, integrante del equipo de Ernest Spencer y Nora Femenia del foro Falklands-Malvinas:*

*Debate entre el inglés Hutch y el argentino A. A. M.:*

*Hutch:* Buenos Aires no es Argentina. España no es Argentina. La historia española y los logros no pueden ser robados por la Argentina. Las Islas (no incluida Georgia del Sur y las Islas Sandwich del Sur) fueron abandonados por España en 1811. Argentina se convirtió en independiente en 1816 y se cobró la Islas (no incluidas SG y SSI) por primera vez en 1820. En la independencia - 1816 - BA no tiene ningún tipo de control de las islas en absoluto. Argentina los intentos de tener su soberanía de las Islas reconocida y aceptada antes de 1833 parece haber sido universal con los fracasos no aceptación de que por cualquier nación. Si realmente los argentinos se tomaron el tiempo y esfuerzo a hacer personal, abierto, honesto, riguroso de investigación en la historia de la región y la cuestión entonces de que sólo podía ser una buena cosa. En mi experiencia, muchos argentinos se basan sólo en lo que se dice creer y no es cuestión. Es cierto que los argentinos patriotas se ocuparía de las cuestiones por sí mismos, incluso aquellas partes que no les gusta, y hacer frente a ella. Entre 1811 y 1833, el Reino Unido hizo mucho en todo el mundo. Las Islas no son la cosa más importante en el universo entonces o ahora y el Reino Unido no podía estar en todos los lugares a la vez. 
En 1829 el Reino Unido hizo formalmente la protesta cuando se hizo Vernet gobernador, por lo que Argentina es consciente de la UKs pensamientos y reclamaciones.


*A. A. M.: *Hutch, respetuosamente le comentaré un par de cosas. El mismísimo Duque de Wellington siendo primer ministro británico expresó sus serias dudas acerca de los derechos ingleses. Si por cuestiones de derecho internacional se trata, la Republica Argentina tiene derechos de sobra para hacer valer su soberanía sobre las islas. Indudablemente por ser UK una potencia de primer orden mundial y la Argentina País periférico del tercer mundo es que esta última no encuentra la vía pacifica y civilizada para hacer valer sus derechos. Bien saben en el Foering Office que desde enero de 1833 a la fecha a la Argentina se la Ignora y se la humilla desde hace 175 años. No hay argentino que albergando algo de patriotismo en su corazón no sienta a su nación ultrajada constantemente humillada. Bueno es que los kelpers lo entiendan.
Jamás se llevó muerte y destrucción a las islas por parte de la Argentina. Si UD. se toma el tiempo de estudiar el conflicto de 1982 con total objetividad verá que el 2 de abril de 1982 las fuerzas argentinas no mataron a un solo soldado o ciudadano británico y en los días siguientes hasta la finalización del conflicto la Argentina buscó a través de su Ministerio de relaciones exteriores en todos los Organismos Internacionales fundamentalmente en la ONU una resolución pacifica y diplomática al conflicto. Es importante destacar que fue UK quien mantuvo siempre una actitud prepotente e intransigente al respecto durante todo el conflicto y antes del puesto que desde 1833 a 1982 pasaron 149 años de negación y humillación a los reclamos argentinos. Fueron las fuerzas militares británicas quienes trajeron la guerra al atlántico sur, hasta el 1 de mayo de 1982 fecha del primer ataque británico ni un solo súbdito de su majestad británica había padecido los horrores de la guerra. Es de destacar que en comparación con otros conflictos armados, en este caso en particular las fuerzas argentinas demostraron un respeto y consideración por la población civil que raramente se ve o se ha visto en guerra alguna en la historia de la humanidad. Si lo desea puedo brindarle ejemplos elocuentes de lo que le digo. Por ultimo me parece importante que reflexione lo siguiente. Si me permite UD. la sugerencia. Mucho dice la propaganda británica que los argentinos debemos a UK la democracia como consecuencia de la derrota militar de 1982, sin lugar a dudas este es un argumento de tipo moral para justificar una guerra inaudita y la perpetuación del despojo que sufre Argentina. Pues bien sepa UD que la democrática Sra. Thatcher y el gobierno de Su majestad Isabel II le vendieron durante años armamento al gobierno militar argentino desde el golpe de 1976 hasta pocos meses antes del 2 de abril de 1982, de hecho parte de ese armamento fue utilizado efectivamente contra las fuerzas británicas en la guerra. Esto es importante decirlo porque fueron los civilizados y democráticos británicos quienes con total hipocresía armaron a una dictadura criminal y después le dijeron al mundo que habían venido al atlántico sur a defender la democracia los derechos de 1800 personas cuando ellos son responsables indirectos de la dictadura que azotaba a la Argentina. O acaso la junta militar no utilizaba las armas que compraba en contra de su propio pueblo?. No sabían las autoridades británicas lo que eran y hacían los militares argentinos?. Los argentinos no debemos nada a los británicos, salvo el desprecio que profundamente se han ganado de parte nuestra. Matones son quienes en 1833 con su sola intimidatoria presencia expulsaron a la Argentina de sus islas o acaso cree UD. que la nave argentina se retiro alegremente y dejo a la HMS CLIO fue por propia voluntad? Es claro que el oficial argentino al mando sabia que si tenía un incidente con un barco de la marina más poderosa de la tierra en aquellos momentos acarrearía algo mas grave que un incidente diplomático. Ud podrá decir que son conjeturas mías, pero resulta evidente que la argentina no podía oponer resistencia alguna frente a UK y su Royal Navy, por lo tanto el oficial actuó juiciosamente, se retiró y dejó que Buenos Aires dispusiera los pasos a seguir frente a la agresión y usurpación. En esta historia los matones son los británicos de eso no quedan dudas. Un dato más le doy, la ocupación de las islas se dio en un contexto histórico de agresiones permanentes de UK hacia la Argentina no en vano, por aquellos tiempos despacharon una flota para bloquear el puerto de Buenos Aires e incursionaban militarmente en territorio argentino. Las islas pues fueron el único territorio que la Argentina no pudo defender adecuadamente de los matones británicos.

*Hutch:* Wellington hizo expresar algunas dudas (en un documento una vez, creo), pero no cambiar la política gubernamental. Argentina no fue 'humillado' para 175 años y como argentino Rodolfo Terragno ha demostrado, la Argentina no hizo ningún reclamo o mención de las Islas durante largos períodos de la época. La evitación de cualquier asesinato soldados británicos / ciudadanos / isleños durante la invasión del 2 de abril de 1982, no justifica la invasión. Si nos fijamos en los británicos la toma de las Islas en 1833 hubo ni siquiera dispararon armas de fuego - ¿Significa eso que la acción británica en 1833 fue bien con usted? 
Si la Argentina quería un "... esencialmente pacífica y diplomática de resolución ..." debe haber obedecido las Naciones Unidas Resolución del Consejo de Seguridad 502 del 3 de abril. Ella no. Ella podría haber tirado a sus fuerzas antes de llegar los británicos en el teatro de operaciones. Ella no. Si nos fijamos en el período 1833 a 1982, además de la situación argentina no reclamar las Islas durante largos períodos de tiempo e inventar una reivindicación de Georgia del Sur y las Islas Sandwich del Sur en el siglo 20 se puede ver varias veces cuando hubo debates y el debate sobre las Islas que no descartó eventual soberanía argentina. Los argentinos se les enseña que al parecer no hubo conversaciones pero eso es falsa. 
La gran mayoría de las fuerzas argentinas no se comportan así a la población civil de las Islas. Eso no quiere decir que estaban contentos con la dictadura militar extranjero o debe hacerse a aceptarla. La guerra puede haber contribuido a desacreditar último gobierno militar en Argentina, pero no Personalmente, afirman que la Argentina es sólo una democracia a causa de la guerra y porque se perdió. Sí, el gobierno de Thatcher (libremente elegido un gobierno democrático) vendió armas a uno amigos y aliados del gobierno. Y ¿qué hacer Argentina a cambio? Lanzar un ataque sorpresa. Si usted encuentra sorprendente que una democracia con una dictadura que usted necesita para aprender acerca de algo llamado la guerra fría. Los británicos fueron una democracia y la liberación de las Islas a la libertad, la democracia y la libertad para los isleños no deseados de la ocupación extranjera. 
En 1833 Pinedo izquierda sin ningún tipo de violencia que se necesita y no la amenaza de la violencia se ha visto otra el hecho de que los británicos estaban presentes cuando hicieron su demanda. Su agradable para creer que el mito nacionalista de que la controversia comenzó más heroicamente en 1833, pero que no es cierto. Pinedo podría haber resistido, pero prefirió no hacerlo. El Reino Unido no está permanentemente agresiva hacia la Argentina.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2009)

*Debate Parte II entre el inglés Hutch y el argentino A. A. M.:*


*A. A. M.:* Hutch, te responderé punto por punto. Negar durante 175 años los pacíficos reclamos de un país diciendo que nada hay que negociar jugando de esta manera con su tolerancia y paciencia es humillar. Vos no sos quien para decirnos a nosotros como tenemos que pensar o sentir, bastante pedante y maleducado sos si pretendes hacerlo. Rodolfo Terragno habla por el, no por la Cancilleria Argentina. El puede pensar lo que quiera pero haces muy mal en guiarte por las expresiones de un político que nunca se especializó en relaciones internacionales nunca integró ningún equipo de trabajo especial u oficial de la Cancilleria Argentina sobre el tema No conoce a fondo la cuestión. Quienes conocen el meollo del asunto trabajan en la Cancillería y dado que Malvinas es un tema sensible de la política exterior argentina muchos documentos históricos al respecto son reservados siendo estos secreto de estado. La Argentina tiene el derecho de jugar sus cartas diplomáticas cuando y como le parezca más acertado. No teniendo porque someterse a la humillación de que una de las primeras cinco potencias en el mundo junto a sus aliados nieguen de plano sus justas reivindicaciones en una corte internacional. La resolución 502 era para ambas partes en ningún lado especificaba que las fuerzas argentinas eran las únicas que debían retirarse, ambas partes estaban obligadas a no derramar sangre y a los británicos no les importó, se limpiaron el culo con la ONU y encima votaron en una resolución que por ser ellos parte interesada moralmente no deberían haberlo hecho. No es correcto ser juez y parte. Por eso la argentina no se retiró porque diplomáticamente debilitaba sus reivindicaciones si se retiraba a partir del 3 de abril sin que los británicos no mantuvieran ellos la misma postura en forma reciproca. Si no había mala fe departe de ellos? Porque despacharon una fuerza de 113 buques para atacar a un país que prácticamente no les hizo ningún daño?. Si la Argentina estaba equivocada, porque dos altos diplomáticos laboristas trabajaron para devolverlas? Si son legítimamente británicas demuestren en foros internacionales la falsedad de los argumentos argentinos. Es fácil para UK demostrar y desacreditar a la Argentina en el ámbito internacional en caso de que sus pretensiones no sean valederas. Reconocelo Kelper. No tienen argumentos. EL garrote es lo único que sostienen el dominio británico en las islas, no el derecho internacional. 
Ninguna guerra fría, caliente o como fuere justifica la inmoralidad de armar nazis genocidas que mataron a 30000 personas y condenaron al exilio a muchos. Ningún gobierno con auténticos valores democráticos y libertarios puede justificar de forma alguna tener amigos o aliados de ese tipo. Y mucho menos destar luego una expedición militar punitiva en nombre de la libertad y la democracia. Muchos son los políticos y periodistas de su país que dijeron, pensaron, dicen y seguirán pensando que les debemos la democracia. No es un invento mío, averiguelo Ud para salir de las dudas. Yo como argentino tengo el legítimo derecho y me asiste la razón de estar enfurecido por dichas declaraciones. Yo, a los piratas no les debo nada salvo el más profundo desprecio que realmente se merecen. Cuando vinieron al Atlántico sur no vinieron por la libertad y la democracia, vinieron a defender un valuarte estratégico que custodia el único paso natural entre los océanos Atlántico y Pacifico. No vinieron por los kelpers ellos le importan un bledo. Si el canal de Panamá fuese destruido, averiadas alguna de sus exclusas, buena parte del comercio marítimo mundial, así como el movimiento de buques de guerra de las principales potencias Occidentales se haría por el pasaje de Drake. Es entonces las Malvinas tan importantes estratégicamente en el Atlántico sur como Gibraltar en el Mediterráneo. O acaso, no dicen los piratas con total prepotencia digna de matones que el Mediterráneo es un lago ingles?. Ud está contaminado por la propaganda británica o es un agente de ella. Ninguna potencia mundial que juega fuerte en cuanto a sus interés mundiales invierte en una amenazante base militar que duplica en cuanto a los medios allí desplegados a la totalidad de la capacidad operativa que hoy tienen las fuerzas armadas argentinas. No le importan los seres humanos que habitan las islas, le importa mantener y acrecentar sus intereses en esta región del mundo. Desde 1806 vienen jodiendo a los que habitamos estas tierras. Si Pinedo se fue, lo hizo porque no podía ni debía oponer resistencia. No podía porque su buque era incapaz de enfrentar a la Clío y aparte suponga UD que apresara o hundiera al Buque de la Marina Británica. Que hubiese sucedido después? Sin lugar a dudas una fuerte represalia se desataría sobre la Argentina. Una muy probable incursión militar hubiese invadido mi País. De hecho por mucho menos que atacar un buque ingles los piratas atacaron y violaron la soberanía argentina en varias oportunidades por aquellos años. Desconoce UD los hechos? Averigüe por la toma de la isla Martín García, el bloqueo al puerto de Buenos Aires, el combate de la vuelta de Obligado y otras tantas agresiones más que violando derechos soberanos argentinos se dieron por al menos unos 10 años. No es cierto que los malos de la historia somos nosotros, justamente la historia demuestra quien siempre agredió, humilló y destruyó todo lo que pudo en el mundo en nombre de la civilización, la libertad y bla bla bla. Cipayo, avergonzate de ser un kelper faldero. 

*Hutch:* Como ya se ha explicado, Rodolfo Terragno ha demostrado que la Argentina no ha reclamado las islas continuamente para 175 años. Véase el siguiente enlace para el hilo que contiene estos datos 
http://www.zonamilitar.com.ar/foros/...light=terragno # post501902 
Si usted duda de lo que dice o no se cree que es calificado decirle. Y decirle a los argentinos que piensan que es genial. 
En otros puntos en los últimos 175 años ha habido conversaciones entre el Reino Unido y la Argentina sobre las islas. El Comité de Productos del Petróleo y los acuerdos de la década de 1970 se planteó a raíz de estos debates. 
Argentina mantiene documentos históricos que prueban su caso un secreto de Estado? ¿Cómo sabes eso? ¿Hubo alguien y te diga que cree ciegamente en ellos? ¿O lo imagina? ¿Por qué tan importantes, innovador documentos se mantiene en secreto? Si la gente no sabe acerca de ellos y su contenido se mantiene en secreto y que nunca se usan que son inútiles y que podría muy bien ser quemado por el calor. 
El problema con Argentina es que no odas desempeñar cualquier uso de tarjetas. Sólo un año la demanda de anexión inmediata, ocasional intimidación o acoso de las Islas, las declaraciones de los políticos argentinos que van a ninguna parte y significa menos papel y, en ocasiones, el apoyo de aliados. 
Argentina se niega a tomar su caso a un tribunal internacional. 
Resolución 502: 
El Consejo de Seguridad, 
Recordando la declaración formulada por el Presidente del Consejo de Seguridad en la 2345a sesión del Consejo de Seguridad el 1 de abril de 1982 llamando a los gobiernos de Argentina y el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte a que se abstengan del uso o la amenaza de la fuerza en el región de las Islas Falkland (Islas Malvinas), 
Profundamente preocupada por los informes de una invasión el 2 de abril de 1982 por las fuerzas armadas de la Argentina , 
La determinación de que existe un quebrantamiento de la paz en la región de las Islas Falkland (Islas Malvinas), 
1. Exige el cese inmediato de las hostilidades; 
2. Exige una retirada inmediata de todas las fuerzas argentinas de las Islas Falkland (Islas Malvinas); 
3. Pide a los Gobiernos de la Argentina y las Naciones Unidas para buscar una solución diplomática a sus diferencias y que respeten plenamente los propósitos y principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. 
Argentina fue condenada por su invasión y ordenó a sus fuerzas de eliminar de las Islas de inmediato. Ella se negó a hacerlo. El Reino Unido y tuvo que fue del 100% tienen derecho a responder a la invasión por la acción militar o por la preparación de una respuesta militar. Ella tuvo que enviar fuerzas a la zona para demostrar que ella era grave, pero a partir de la fecha de la presente Resolución a la lucha contra el real fue algún tiempo - más de tiempo suficiente para la Argentina a obedecer. Como ella mostró cero signo de la obediencia de las Naciones Unidas el Reino Unido había fuerzas para continuar en su camino. La única manera efectiva de presión a la Argentina se enviará a la Fuerza de Tarea por lo que tuvo que ser enviado. 
En ningún lugar de 502 se exigió que ambas partes retiren - sólo que la Argentina tiene que hacerlo. Leer y aprender. Haciendo que ella podría haber evitado las hostilidades. Ella no. 
Argentina fue el ataque a la nación, no el defensor. El Grupo de Tareas ha sido enviado para liberar a las Islas de extranjeros no deseados dictadura. Argentina puede haber hecho "prácticamente ningún daño en los ojos, sino a las Islas y el Oeste era un daño masivo. ¿Qué dos diplomáticos de alto nivel del Partido Laborista "estás hablando? Debido a que el Reino Unido es una nación libre de personas - incluidos los políticos - pueden decir y creer lo que les gusta (obviamente dentro de lo razonable). Esa es la razón por la que han republicanos miembros del Parlamento, los políticos que no están de acuerdo con el gobierno y la política de Estado y desea que cambió, etc El Reino Unido está bastante satisfecho con el statu quo de manera no tiene necesidad de demostrar en los foros internacionales que el reclamo argentino es incorrecta. 
Obviamente usted no tiene idea de lo que la Guerra Fría fue o sobre lo que está en juego. Le sugiero que lea sobre ella, así como acerca de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el concepto de la realpolitik. Terrible, asqueroso se toman las decisiones y terrible alianzas se hacen en tiempos de crisis, el estrés y la presión. Un gobierno que elige sólo para hacer frente a las naciones que los jueces son lo suficientemente buena (democráticamente, políticamente, los derechos humanos, etc) sería un solo un. Los Aliados no podría haber ganado la Segunda Guerra Mundial sin el apoyo de la URSS por ejemplo. Argentina es una democracia, pero el comercio con China - un conocido con una dictadura terrible historial de derechos humanos. ¿Significa eso que no tiene auténticos valores democráticos? 
No estoy seguro de a qué te refieres cuando dices "Muchos políticos y periodistas en su país, que dijeron que creían que dicen y creen que la democracia debe seguir. No es una invención de la mina, comprobar que fuera de duda ". 
La liberación de las Islas a la libertad y la libertad para los isleños, así como de su imperfecto y el desarrollo de la democracia y los derechos humanos. Estas fueron todas las cosas Argentina les niega y aún tratan de negar. Fueron sus otros, más tarde a los beneficios de la liberación? Sí, por supuesto, pero la liberación de los isleños sigue siendo una preocupación importante. 
Pindo podría haber resistido, pero prefirió no hacerlo. No sabemos qué habría ocurrido si se hubiera optado por resistir, sólo podemos adivinar. Como no había ninguna amenaza de la violencia para él si se quedó Onslow no puede tener el riesgo de atacar. Es simplemente desconocido, por lo menos con lo que sabemos en este momento. Fue llevado a juicio cuando regresó a la Argentina creo que de este fracaso.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 22, 2009)

*Debate Parte III entre el inglés Hutch y el argentino A. A. M.:

*
*A. A. M.:* Ignorante Hutch. Tiene UD un solo libro en su biblioteca?. Ya le he demostrado en forma convincente que Terragno no es una autoridad en la materia como para afirmar categóricamente nada. Conoce Ud a Bonifacio del Carril o Ravanal entre otros?. UD argumenta con lo que le conviene. Actúa evidentemente con mala fe, no busca la verdad, solo busca ganar tramposamente un debate. Que soy más calificado que UD no tendría problema en demostrarlo, si UD fuera un rival leal en este debate.
Las conversaciones de 175 años rondaron siempre sobre lo mismo, es decir cualquier cosa menos soberanía. Nunca UK permitió que las conversaciones avanzaran siempre tuvo una actitud evasiva. Cuántos años de trabajo y paciencia diplomática hacen falta para convencer a una nación civilizada y con buena fe para resolver un pleito? Si tuvieran la razón de su lado hubiesen discutido con nosotros desde un primer momento demostrando claramente la validez de sus títulos y la justicia de sus derechos. En vez de eso, siempre tomaron la actitud de evitar la cuestión de fondo y hacerse olímpicamente los boludos.
Los documentos existen. Hace unos años la Cancillería Argentina digitalizó sus archivos históricos especialmente aquellos del siglo XIX. Se informó por los medios periodísticos más importantes que todo investigador histórico tendría acceso a los mismos salvo a los que son secretos. Es evidente que al no tener la Argentina conflictos de importancia con nación alguna en el mundo salvo con UK, los documentos solo pueden ser actos administrativos de gobierno relacionados con las islas y reservarlos de la mirada publica. Es un procedimiento normal para no revelar estrategias jurídicas del país en esta cuestión. Los argentinos no tenemos nada importante que proteger de aquella época hasta acá. No hay nada más constantemente importante para la Cancillería desde el siglo XIX hasta acá que todo lo relacionado con las islas. 
La argentina nunca agredió a las islas y a sus habitantes. Olvida UD que fue Argentina quien antes de 1982 llevó progresos, materiales importantes para las mismas?. En 1982 no matamos a nadie que habitara en ellas, los kelpers que murieron fueron por causa de acciones británicas, no argentinas. Agredir es para Ud defender el legítimo derecho argentino a no otorgar a la población de las islas el derecho a autodeterminarse y decidir sobre la cuestión de fondo. UD niega de plano los alcances de la resolución 2065. Los isleños no tienen ese derecho. La Argentina tiene la obligación de respetar sus intereses no sus deseos conforme se desprende de la lectura de dicha resolución.
La resolución 502, ignorante, dice claramente que ambas partes deben cesar hostilidades inmediatamente. Alistando una Task Force claramente no tenían voluntad de acatarla ni siquiera dieron tiempo a la Argentina de acatar la resolución. Sabían que la Argentina no podía retirarse. Si lo hacia se arriesgaban a que los británicos despacharan su flota, reforzaran la guarnición militar permanentemente y congelaran eternamente toda negociación sobre la disputa. La Argentina acató el cese al fuego, no atacó desde el 3 de abril en adelante a las fuerzas británicas pudiendo haberlo hecho mientras se desplazaban hacia el teatro de operaciones. La acción de legitima defensa cesó en el momento que el Consejo de Seguridad se hizo cargo de intervenir en el conflicto. Al alistar y zarpar una flota militar los británicos lanzaron una operación militar sobre fuerzas argentinas por lo tanto este derecho cambió automáticamente de titularidad así lo expreso claramente la diplomacia argentina en ese momento, pero no fue escuchada y no fue un antojo argentino, sus argumentos siempre se basaron en el derecho internacional. Además quien se alista para la guerra no cesa las hostilidades ergo se limpiaron el culo con la resolución que ellos mismos votaron e impulsaron. Argentina no fue condenada por la ONU eso es una fabulación suya. En ningún lado se utiliza la expresión condenar a la Argentina en la resolución 502. 
En cuanto al statu quo que UD refiere. jajajajajajajaja. Como no van a estar contentos si congelaron la disputa por tiempo indefinido ninguniando y cagandose en la Argentina gracias a que la fuerza militar de Mount Plesant hace innecesarias maniobras diplomáticas dilatorias como las que se llevaron acabo por 149 años por parte de la diplomacia británica. Si no tuvieran el poder militar para cagarse en nosotros estarían negociando. 
Hacer negocios con China no es malo. Uds enseñaron al mundo que negocios son negocios. Una cosa son relaciones comerciales y otra vender armas a una dictadura nazi que practicaba el terrorismo de estado. Eso no se justifica con nada. Demuestra Ud claramente la pragmática hipocresía británica. Los EEUU impusieron durante la gestión de JIMMY CARTER un embargo militar, no comercial a la dictadura argentina. Eso fue más ético que lo que hicieron los britanicos. Televisores, heladeras o cualquier bien comercial no matan a nadie, las armas si lo hacen. Al cumplirse un aniversario más del desembarco argentino en las islas. Un prestigioso periodista y columnista del periódico pirata THE GUARDIAN expresó que les debíamos la democracia. Esto lo escribió este año o bien el año pasado. Verifíquelo si quiere. Aquí varios medios periodísticos informaron al respecto. Durante los años 90 su ex primer ministra Maggi Pirata Thatcher expresó ese mismo concepto a medios periodísticos. Medios argentinos levantaron la noticia y la divulgaron en aquel momento.
Pinedo hizo lo correcto, de esto ya me he expresado, si en Bs As no gustó su accionar ese es otro tema. La agresión existió no niegue los hechos históricos. En cuanto al tema de los diplomáticos británicos que entendían y simpatizaban con la causa argentina lea a Nicanor Costa Méndez en su libro Malvinas esta es la historia. Kelper faldero.

*Hutch:* Usted ha demostrado que no saben quién es Terragno y están totalmente familiarizados con su trabajo apoyar el reclamo argentino. 
Las conversaciones entre el Reino Unido y la Argentina antes de 1982 no cubren la soberanía - de 1967 las conversaciones, por ejemplo, que terminó con Lord Chalfont visitar las Islas. En cuanto a movimiento hacia adelante, la década de 1970 los acuerdos sobre productos derivados del petróleo y las Comunicaciones se han diseñado específicamente para aumentar la dependencia de las islas y la Argentina a Argentina en las Islas como el Reino Unido se está preparando para salir de la zona. 
Para un buen período de la Argentina siglo 20 (especialmente después de 1945 que es cuando realmente la cuestión comenzó a ser más importante) sufría de graves cuestiones de ámbito nacional que hizo una solución más difícil. El Reino Unido también había muchos, muchos otros mucho más importantes cuestiones a tratar en la descolonización por sí solo. Las Islas no son simplemente muy importante. 
Era creencia de que Reino Unido no tenía sentido hablar a la Argentina porque el Reino Unido es perfectamente derecho a tener las islas que condujo a Argentina motivos que se ignoran. Si usted sabe que son la derecha y usted es dueño de la cosa en litigio por qué perder el tiempo hablando con alguien que lo quiere? 
¿Cómo lo sabes estas secreto, misterioso documentos existen? Al parecer, usted no tiene idea a todos, pero en lugar de hacer un gran salto de la fe y supongo que cualquier documento no revelado (por cualquier razón) debe ser secreta la prueba de la soberanía argentina. Usted se acaba de adivinar que hay documentos secretos sobre las Islas. ¿Por qué los documentos que prueban la soberanía argentina se mantiene en secreto, donde nadie puede verlos? Todo lo que estamos haciendo es podredumbre. Ellos son secretas, desconocidas, su contenido es un misterio y en más de 170 años nadie sabe nada acerca de ellos. 
Argentina atacó a las Islas en 1982 cuando ellos invadieron y se han producido diversos actos de acoso y terrorismo por los argentinos. 
Las Naciones Unidas nunca ha dicho explícitamente que los isleños no tienen el derecho a la libre determinación. 2065 - que no creo que usted ha leído - no niega los isleños la libre determinación. Algunos lo han interpretado de esa manera. Si ignoramos los isleños y sólo desea centrarse en sus intereses, entonces Argentina no consigue la soberanía, ya que es evidente que no en sus intereses que se adjunta por la Argentina. Argentina político, social y económico de la historia de los últimos 50 años no ha sido alentadora y es evidente que no es en las Islas intereses a ser parte de esa nación que es lingüístico, social, cultural, histórica y jurídicamente independiente y extranjero de sí mismos.
Resolución 502 dice ambas partes deben cesar hostiles, pero al seguir ocupando las Islas Argentina fue romper la intención de este. Continua para ejecutar un gobierno de ocupación militar en territorio extranjero es un acto hostil. El Reino Unido tuvo que responder y tienen derecho a que se lo envió una fuerza de liberación. Nadie más puede asegurarse de que la ONU se fue obedecido, pero el Reino Unido. If the UK had not started to send forces to free the Islands then there would have been zero pressure on Argentina to actually obey the UN. 
Argentina podría haber retirado, podría haber obedecido las Naciones Unidas, pero prefirió no hacerlo. La ONU exigió que todas las fuerzas argentinas licencia. Ella no puede elegir que los bits a obedecer, pero tuvo que obedecer y se negó. Argentina que jugó el Reino Unido no enviará fuerzas a la recuperación de las Islas. Ella fue catastróficamente mal en ese juego. Acción militar británico no comenzó hasta el 21 de abril a la mayor brevedad a fin de la Argentina había un largo tiempo a obedecer las Naciones Unidas. Al invadir y desafiando a la ONU la Argentina muestra claramente que no base su argumentación en el derecho internacional. Ella fue el agresor, que atacó a otra nación. 
Usted claramente no han leído la RCSNU 502. Léalo de nuevo y ver que el acto argentino fue llamado una invasión y que la ONU exigió la retirada inmediata de todas las fuerzas argentinas. 
El Reino Unido puede darse el lujo de defender la libertad, la democracia y la libertad en las Islas. Argentina tiene una reclamación que va a ninguna parte. 
"Hacer negocios con China no es mala". 
Se trata de una dictadura que no permite la oposición con una terrible y bien conocida en materia de derechos humanos. Argentina puede afirmar que ha "auténticos valores democráticos" hacer negocios con ese régimen? Según usted no puede hacerlo. Usted todavía no han aprendido acerca de la Guerra Fría , la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la realpolitik y se encanto ingenuo sobre el mundo. Naciones hacer las cosas que están en sus intereses nacionales, económicos o políticos. Argentina fue un amigo y aliado del Reino Unido y desagradable a pesar de la naturaleza del gobierno que se considera correcto para tratar con ellos. 
Pinedo como poner en juicio por el hecho de no resistir cuando regresó. 

*A. A. M.:* Kelper, Terragno no es diplomático argentino especializado en el tema lo que el diga o escriba no es relevante. Podrá el tener más o menos razón, pero no alcanzan sus opiniones como para que Ud. haga afirmaciones categóricas de ningún tipo.
La afirmación que Ud. hace sobre las conversaciones previas a 1982 corren por cuenta suya, no es verdad lo que dice, Argentina siempre negoció con UK. NO niegue la verdad. 
Si como UD dice UK estaba preparándose para abandonar las Islas, entonces reconocía UK y reconoce Ud en forma implícita la validez de los títulos argentinos sobre todo teniendo en cuenta lo expresado por UD en cuanto a un consentimiento o mejor dicho acciones de UK con la finalidad de tornar a las islas argentino dependientes. 
Ud. justifica con toda prepotencia la soberbia actitud británica a no discutir basándose en la supuesta legitimidad de sus derechos sobre las islas. Observe Ud la contradicción de pensar y decir que las islas son británicas, que no hay nada que discutir y por otro lado intentar retirarse y tornar las islas dependientes de otro Estado que no tiene derechos. Nadie regala o abandona lo que legítimamente le pertenece. Aquí queda demostrado claramente que quien no conoce y no tiene fundamentos validos es únicamente UD. Por otra parte UK. implícitamente reconoce su carencia de derechos sobre las islas.
En cuanto a documentos de la Cancilleria yo no dije que por si solos probaran nada, lo único sostuve y sostengo es que existen y que si no se revela documentación es para no revelar datos importantes que perjudiquen estrategias jurídicas del País al respecto. Es evidente que nada puede ser tan importante para el Estado argentino y su diplomacia desde el siglo XIX hasta hoy como lo fueron lo son y lo serán las islas. El Foreign Office también tiene documentación reservada en sus archivos. Ellos sabrán cual y porque. Yo no tengo fe en nada. La existencia de documentos reservados fue admitido por la Cancilleria argentina, no son especulaciones o invenciones mías. 
Argentina no atacó nada. Nadie ataca su propio territorio, solo se atacó fuerzas britanicas que nunca tuvieron legitimo derecho para estar en territorio argentino. Con toda intención se respetó sus vidas desde el primer disparo. A nadie se acosó y no hubo actos de terrorismo es UD. gran mentiroso y un matón. Las fuerzas argentinas respetaron y otorgaron derechos a la población como ninguna fuerza militar en la historia de la humanidad lo ha hecho con nadie. UD mismo lo ha reconocido y ahora falto totalmente de argumentos para debatir de buena fe se retracta de sus palabras y lanza acusaciones infundadas. Que niño o anciano fue golpeado o maltratado por soldados argentinos? NINGUNO. Qué poblador sufrió actos de pillaje consentidos por los mandos argentinos? NINGUNO. Si los hubo los soldados que los cometieron fueron duramente castigados. Qué mujer de las islas fue abusada sexualmente por un soldado argentino?. NINGUNA. Y Ud. lo sabe, por lo tanto es desleal embustero. 
La resolución 2065 no necesita decir explícitamente nada IGNORANTE. La misma se dictó conforme a las disposiciones de la Carta y de la Resolución 1514 de la Asamblea General. La Carta de las Naciones Unidas establece que todo intento encaminado a quebrantar total o parcialmente la integridad territorial de un país es incompatible con los propósitos de ella. Conforme con esta disposición, era evidente que en el caso de las Malvinas la descolonización solo podía cumplirse teniendo presente el reclamo de soberanía que la Argentina siempre había formulado. UK debía descolonizar en conjunto con la Argentina teniendo en cuenta sus derechos y reclamaciones. Al no lograr UK dar preeminencia a los deseos de los isleños. No tenia ya ni el derecho, ni la obligación de consultar los deseos de esa población. La Argentina adquirió de pleno derecho la facultad de oponerse a toda consulta, solo debe garantizar que los intereses de la población estén debidamente garantizados. El principio de integridad territorial se impuso sobre el de autodeterminación. Es por esto que UK nunca hizo ni hará la consulta. No puede hacerla sin el consentimiento argentino que por cierto nunca tendrá. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. Con la 2065 los tenemos agarrados de las pelotas PIRATAS!
EL derecho de legitima defensa ceso al intervenir el Consejo. Era el, mediante sus sanciones de ser necesaria o a través de la fuerza si así lo disponía quien tenia la facultad de obligar a la Argentina a retirarse, no UK por su propia cuenta. Es el Consejo la más alta autoridad a nivel Mundial en este tema. Nadie decide solo, debe ser autorizado previamente. El hecho de que la resolución 502 hable de invasión. No condena de por si a la Argentina , en ningún lado la condena ni explicita ni implícitamente. Y lo mas importante no decide sobre la cuestión de fondo. No dice si Argentina tiene razón o no. Las islas no se ocupan militarmente por necesidades de política domestica. Se las ocupa para preservar los derechos argentinos frente a la fabricación del Comité, Hunt y UK del incidente en Georgias del sur, el cual estaba destinado a congelar eternamente la disputa por la soberanía. Argentina se adelanto a UK para que esta no transformara las islas en lo que es hoy. Una fortaleza militar con la que se cagan en la Argentina. La inteligencia británica es la mejor del mundo no? Y sus servicio diplomático es muy profesional. No es cierto. Pues bien. A quien le quieren hacer creer en la Argentina que no sabían con mucha antelación que gracias a la intransigencia británica íbamos a terminar en un conflicto bélico? 149 años de mala fe y esperan que no haya reacción?
Nadie los tomó por sorpresa. Nos subestimaron todo el tiempo desde un comienzo. Miente la comisión presidida por Lord Franks. Lo único que no esperaban tal vez fue la rapidez de reflejos de la Junta Militar argentina para ganarles de mano. 
A ninguna parte Irán los isleños sin nosotros JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA. No lo ve? Latinoamérica nunca va estar de su lado, nadie los respaldará somos mas importantes en esta parte que del mundo que Ustedes. Quién los va a reconocer como nación soberana e independiente en este barrio sin arriesgarse a perder profundas relaciones fraternales con nosotros?. Quien va a variar su postura aquí si siempre en todos los foros internacionales nos han respaldado? No entiende que ustedes no existen? que la 2065 y Latinoamérica los desconoce? No son nada. Son solo 2000 loquitos que no tienen donde ir y que pretenden obligar a mi país a reconocerlos. 
En cuanto a los derechos humanos mi posición ha sido firme y bien fundada UD pretende justificar lo injustificable. Un embargo comercial solo empobrece a la población de un país sojuzgado por una dictadura. Causando más estragos entre las victimas que beneficios, el hambre puede ser uno de esos estragos, o bien la carencia de indispensables suministros medicinales. Las armas son otra cosa. Con las armas se pueden matar sistemáticamente miles de personas indefensas. UK es co-responsable junto a los militares de la dictadura argentina del delito de GENOCIDIO. UN DELITO DE LESA HUMANIDAD. El justificar esa política habla claramente de la clase de persona que es UD.
Por lo tanto no le contestaré más. No volveré a perder mi tiempo con UD. UD es peor que una persona deshonesta y desleal.

______________________________________________________________

Un abrazo
El Eternauta

Ver debate en: http://www.malvinense.com.ar/foro/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=8309


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmmm?


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 13, 2009)

*Man, reading those 3 pages of comments would be greatly enhanced if I could understand that language... I agree with Bombardier... "HMMMMMMMMM????"*


----------



## Niallmhor (Dec 14, 2009)

*Falklands*

hi Guys,
I wish that he had  put it in English so we could study it, take in what the Gentleman has said, and drawn our own views to it. And as a Ex-forces it would be binned ASP if not quicker. This is my view that The Falklands *Are* British and will stay British along as the people of the Falklands wish it. 

Niallmhorsal;


----------

